
Crypto options trading startup Sparrow banks $3.5m - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/sparrow-3m-bitmex
======
davidajackson
What's the monetization strategy here? Related portfolio products, or a
centralized GUI, or a fee baked into the contract code? Curious why a company
like this is valued so highly for such early stage.

